# سلسة كتب المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني في التبريد وتكييف الهواء



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

كتب المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني في التبريد وتكييف الهواء
وتتكون من الاجزاء الاتية: 
1 - أساسيات علم الحراريات و الموائع
2 - أساسيات تقنية التبريد و التكييف
3 - أساسيات تقنية التبريد و التكييف (عملى)
4 - أساسيات تقنية التبريد و التكييف (ورشة)
5 - أسس كهربية و ألكترونية للتبريد و التكييف
6 - أساسيات التحكم فى أنظمة التبريد و التكييف
7 - تطبيقات الحاسب الآلى فى التبريد و التكييف
8 - التكييف المركزى
9 - التكييف المركزى (عملى) 
10 - صيانة أنظمة التبريد و التكييف
11 - صيانة أنظمة التبريد و التكييف (عملى)
12 - نظم ومعدات التبريد(عملى)
13 - ورشة التبريد التجارى و الصناعى

علي الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/zN7ncS8-/wwwmatarawynet_-_______.htm


----------



## amreg (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لأخى elomda_5 لكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/zN7ncS8-/wwwmatarawynet_-_______.htm
الرابط الصحيح


----------



## elomda_5 (6 يوليو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/daoTRFA6/Air_Conditioning.html
الرابط التالي يحتوي علي مكتبة هامة في التبريد والتكييف


----------



## المهندس كرموس (6 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
 جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
 السيد ( elomda_5 ) شكرا


----------



## soltan_ibr (7 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الملف يطلب كلمة مرور لفكه أرجو وضعها وشكرا للملف الرائع


----------



## elomda_5 (10 يوليو 2010)

كلمة المرور : matarawy.net


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (10 يوليو 2010)

انا جيت افتح الرابط مش فعال ياريت البديل وشكرا


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (10 يوليو 2010)

لو ممكن بعض رسومات مرسومة الاتوكاد


----------



## neseergolden (28 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## elomda_5 (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام وانتم وجميع الامة الاسلامية بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك اعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## waleed almasry (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## baqi (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elomda_5 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

waleed almasry قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 وجزاك مثله اخي الكريم


----------



## elomda_5 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

baqi قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 الشكر لاصحاب العمل وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## رابحي س (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي elmoda_5


----------



## elomda_5 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

رابحي س قال:


> شكرا لك أخي elmoda_5[/QUO
> باراك الله فيك اخي ربحي وادام فضلك ومرحبا بك معنا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## bahaa pop (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## سمير شربك (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الكتب منزلة سابقا في القسم ومنذ سنة 
على كل شكرا لك


----------



## bannrose (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور ياباش مهندس ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## bahaa pop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

تكرم حبيبي


----------



## bahaa pop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف قيم فعلا


----------



## bahaa pop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## مستريورك (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمودغازي1 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

كتب المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني في التبريد وتكييف الهواء

انا حملتها ولكن طلب مني الباسورد عند فتح كل ملف 

ارجو المساعده بارسال الباسورد مطلوب الباسورد


----------

